# Rechner zu Hause zum Webserver



## medico (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo

ich möchte meine Rechner mittesl Xamp zu einen Webserver machen, das klappt auch soweit ganz gut.
Nun möchte ich aber auch wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin auf meiner Seite zugreifen, darum habe ich mir eine DynDns angelegt und diese wird mittels meiner FritzBox auf meinen Rechner zu Hause geleitet.
Jetzt zu der Frage. Ist das Sicher?
Wenn nicht was kann ich machen damit es sicher ist. Es ist auch so das nur ich und ein Freund darauf zugreifen sollen. Vielleicht gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das irgendwie einzuschränken.

Wäre super wenn Ihr mir helfen könnt, denn diese Sache ist echt dringend.

Danke 
Gruß medico


----------



## caramba12321 (27. Juni 2008)

naja bei manchen routern kannst n ip range oder genaue ip adressen definieren, die auf den port zugreifen dürfen(port 80)
Eine einfachere lösung wäre einfach das root verzeichnis deine webservers mit einer *.htaccess datei mit einem Passwort zu sichern.

hier wäre ein generator für so eine htaccess datei, ich gehe mal davon aus das du damit keine erfahrung hast, deswegen poste ich den mal. http://tools.dynamicdrive.com/password/


----------



## medico (27. Juni 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Das mit dem .htaccess ist eine gute Idee 

Ist mein Rechner dann sicher? Also kann man da nicht auf meine anderen daten auf den rechner zugreifen`?


----------



## caramba12321 (27. Juni 2008)

ich weiss nicht wie xamp vorkonfiguriert ist. aber da gabs doch ne oberfläche wo du n sicherheitscheck machen konntest oder? wenn du den erfüllst dann ist das schon relativ gut.


----------



## medico (27. Juni 2008)

ok werde mal schauen...DANKE


----------



## caramba12321 (27. Juni 2008)

zu der Sicherheit eines Server kann ich nur noch sagen, dass an dieser Stelle ziemlich viele Aspekte zusammen fließen. Du solltest lernen Logs zu lesen und daraus Rückschlüsse ziehen können. Verdächtige Zugriffe usw. In der Regel beansprucht dies sehr viel Zeit, deswegen beziehen Firmeninhaber auch oft managed Server ;-)

Lass dich aber bitte nicht entmotivieren und mach fleißig weiter, learning by doing.


----------

